# Free upgrade to Zenith's Bitz Nock Receiver



## DonsHarley (Sep 10, 2003)

*upgrade*

Joe what's the price for the new upgrade kit? I need to order one today


----------



## zenarch (Aug 3, 2002)

DonsHarley said:


> Joe what's the price for the new upgrade kit? I need to order one today


Don,
Click on the link to the web site and all the informationn is there. It's $30 + $3 shipping.
Joe B.


----------



## zenarch (Aug 3, 2002)

bump


----------



## zenarch (Aug 3, 2002)

bump


----------



## zenarch (Aug 3, 2002)

ttt


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

just picked mine up at the IBO Worlds, totally easy to install, and works great :thumb:

Thanks


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

pintojk said:


> just picked mine up at the IBO Worlds, totally easy to install, and works great :thumb:
> 
> Thanks


Thought you were going to Mosport? :mg:


----------



## zenarch (Aug 3, 2002)

ttt


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

*Outstanding!!!*

Great product, does everything it claims with ease. Mine did arrive a bit "dinged" most likely from being tossed about in a bin with hundreds of others, but it did not effect the usability one bit. Purely cosmetic. 

By placing one of my previously fletched arrows in the new holder and rotating it, it was plainly apparent how inaccurate the bitz receiver was in comparison.

As a former Machinist and Apprentice Toolmaker (in the late 80's) I can say that a lot of thought and (CNC) programming went into the creation of these babies and the tolerances are better than that of the jigs they are going into. The machining is clean, installation was a breeze.


----------

